# JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?



## Paradize (17. November 2009)

Nabend,
Ich habe vorhin im Internet die "JRC Defender" gesehn. Ist eine Karpfenrute für 40€. Da der Preis so niedrig ist , wollte ich mal fragen ob die was taugt.

Wollte mir erst die Chub Outkast holen , aber als Azubi ist das ein Schweinegeld für 2 Ruten + später noch die dritte.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....nder-p-21067&cName=ruten-karpfenruten-c-32_41

Wenns nichts taugt dann nehm ich die Outkast , dann hab ich wenigstens was fürs Geld.


----------



## calzone1009 (17. November 2009)

*AW: JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?*

müll - hab 2 und jede ist mir schon einmal kaputt gegangen,
nimm die Outcast:g


----------



## minne6 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?*

Ich gehe mal davon aus du dich schon für eine Rute entschieden hast, aber ich werde mal meine Meinung für andere User äußern.

Das die Rute müll ist, würde ich so schnell nicht behaupten.
Es gibt natürlich was viel besseres, was dann aber auch viel mehr kostet.
Dieser Rute kostet gerade mal 40€ und ist dafür solide verarbeitet. Ich fische selbst mit diesen Ruten und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich sie für das Geld toll finde.

In den meisten fällen ist es so, das eine billige rute unter 50€ auch schonmal schnell 500 gramm wiegt. Diese Rute wiegt nur 310 gramm und kann schonmal vom Gewicht her locker in der oberen Lieger mitspielen.

Die Rute ist schön schlank und hat ein schlichtes aber dennoch schönes Design. 
Außerdem hat sie eine schönes Aktion und liegt nicht wie ein Besenstil in der Hand. 
Ich werfe mit 100 gramm und voller Power ein, ohne das die Rute zicken macht.

Wer also eine Rute im unteren Preissegment sucht, der ist bei dieser genau richtig.

Tolles Design, schlank, ein Leichtgewicht unter den günstigen Ruten und solide verarbeitet.

Für knapp 40€ kannst du meiner meinung nach nichts besseres kriegen. Also müll ist es in meinen Augen defenitiv nicht. Eher eine Rute mit einem Tollen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für den preisbewussten Karpfenangler #h


----------



## kaic (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?*

ich habe die ruten letztes Jahr testen können und kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen.
etwas besseres habe ich in dieser Preiskategorie noch nicht gesehen.

Grüße KAI


----------



## alex g (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?*

Ich hätte bitte eine Meinung zur Daiwa Black Widow
http://fischer-meister.de/index.php...efire&c=9589&a=7400758&u=2666&z=18032127.8429


----------



## minne6 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: JRC Defender - Gute Karpfenrute?*

Zu dieser Rute kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das man von den Ruten um 40€ alle das selbe erwarten kann. 
Bei den Ruten kann man nur danach gehen, ob sie ein gefällt und die ob die Mindestansprüche erreicht werden.

z.B.

Leichte Rute-----> 315 Gramm ist Top

Hersteller ist DAIWA ! Also wirst du einen guten Service bekommen. 
Wenn die Rute noch ein tolles design hat und gut in der Hand liegt, kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.


( zum Vergleich: eine Chub outcast wiegt glaube ich 355 Gramm. Sie ist zwar um einiges Besser aber dafür auch doppelt so teuer )


----------

